

GOP to investigate "scientific fraud" of global warming - atuladhar
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2010/11/gop-investigate-scientific-fraud-global-warming-report/

======
TomOfTTB
As someone who feels uncomfortable about the scientific basis for
anthropomorphic global warming I don't approve of this. Hearings aren't going
to solve anything. All they'll do is further politicize an issue that is
already too politicized.

I don't think anyone ever changed their opinion on an issue based on a
congressional hearing.

~~~
thrill
Trillions of dollars of world economies are at play because of historically
trusted parties' supposed scientific analysis and you think there's no
political interest in known false published data, or the blatantly biased
'investigation' to date? If I worked in the field I'd be hell bent and pissed
off at the disrespect brought upon the profession.

------
protomyth
For fricks sake, work on the economy only. Do not stray into anything else.

------
gloob
Article about politics.

